# Is it worth it?



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Found a 2006 Giant TCR Compact on Craigslist

The buyer is selling the bike with the following up grades:

Ritchey Pro Handlebars (OS,) 
Ritchey 4-Axis stem (OS) 
Specialized Alias saddle 
Speedplay pedals, Includes Specialized cycle shoes, size 44 
Mavic Aksium wheelset (these will be brand new)
Cateye Wireless computer 
Zipp Carbon bottle cage 

Here is the link to the Giant website for the bike
http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2006&model=11444

the owner said he has put around 400 miles on the bike and is selling with for $1,250 or $1,000 without the Aksium wheels

Good deal? Anyone ridden this bike before? So far I have only been on Cannondale Synapse and Caad 9 so I do not know anything about Giants.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fireplug said:


> Found a 2006 Giant TCR Compact on Craigslist
> 
> The buyer is selling the bike with the following up grades:
> 
> ...


It's not a good deal if it doesn't fit, so if it's a local CL listing I strongly suggest you test ride it before deciding, especially because you mentioned not being familiar with Giants. IME their geo doesn't fit everyone optimally. 

The OEM wheels on that bike are Ksyrium Equipe, so I'm puzzled as to why someone who rode a bike for only 400 miles would change (it's not an upgrade) from those to Aksiums. Or maybe the seller is keeping the OEM's and selling the bike with the Aksiums. 

Bottom line though, if the bike fits and rides/ handles the way you like, I think the grand w/out wheels is a better deal than $1250 with. IMO the Aksiums aren't worth $250, but that may be negotiable.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

The seller seems cool and sounds like he would not have a problem with a test ride and possibly letting me take the bike up to the LBS and letting them take a look. 

That is kind of odd with the wheels though...I did not know if he was upgrading the wheel or not.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fireplug said:


> The seller seems cool and sounds like he would not have a problem with a test ride and possibly letting me take the bike up to the LBS and letting them take a look.
> 
> That is kind of odd with the wheels though...I did not know if he was upgrading the wheel or not.


You don't say much about your background, but if you're experienced in the areas of fit use the test ride to determine how good (or not so good) it is. If you aren't that experienced and the seller will let you have a LBS check it out, ask for a fitting while there. It may cost you some, but if you're seriously considering dropping a grand plus on the bike, it'll be a worthwhile investment.


----------

